# Unscharfes Foto (Schärfer durch Bildgrössen-Änderung)?



## Margit_ (15. November 2006)

Liebe Kollegen,

Ich hab ein Bild, das ist unscharf fotografiert.

Ich möchte es scharf machen, aber nicht mit dem Filter Scharf zeichnen sondern dadurch, dass ich einfach verkleiner.
Ich brauche es nämlich ohnehin nicht so gross.

Nur - jetzt habe ich einen Knoten im Kopf - dafür stelle ich in "Bildgrösse" die Auflösung höher und mache das Bild kleiner, oder...hm...und muss ich es neu berechnen lassen
Und wird das dann überhaupt schärfer?

*verwirrtbin-sorry

Liebe Grüße,
Danke,

Margit


----------



## Tangstedt (16. November 2006)

Eine kleine Erklärung:

Die Bildgröße (Dateigröße) errechnet sich durch die tatsächliche Größe in cm und durch die Anzahl der Bildpunkte per inch (dpi). Vergrößerst du die cm-Größe und läßt dabei das Bild neu berechnen, "dichtet" Fotoshop die fehlenden Bildpunkte dazu. Das Bild wird dadurch vielleicht unschärfer. Die Dateigröße wird größer.

Veränderst du die Größe der cm in kleiner und läßt das Bild NICHT neu berechnen, macht Fotoshop das Bild kleiner und drückt die vorhandenen Bildpunkte enger zusammen. Das Bild wird dadurch schärfer. Dabei verändert sich die Dateigröße nicht.

Daraus folgert auch: Veränderst du die dpi von sagen wir mal 72 auf 300, ohne neu berechnen zu lassen, dann wird das Bild in cm automatisch kleiner (weil sich die Dichte der Punkte verändert hat).

Änderst du die cm-Größer auf kleiner, ohne neu berechnen zu lassen, steigt automatisch die dpi-Zahl (dots per inch).

In deinem Fall: ändere die dpi-zahl, ohne neu zu berechnen und guck dir das Ergebnis an. Der Filter "unsharp mask" oder in deutsch "unscharf maskieren" (glaube ich) hilft zusätzlich. Gute Ergebnis bekam ich auch schon mit dem Gauschen Weichnzeichner. Eignet sich nicht so sehr für Porträts.

Ich hoffe, das klingt jetzt nicht zu verwirrend. Kanns irgendwie nicht deutlicher rüberbringen.

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren.
Ciao

Karin


----------



## subzero (16. November 2006)

Kannst du das Fotoposten?!


----------



## chmee (16. November 2006)

Schalt doch einfach bei "Image Size" auf Pixel und 
mach "Resample" und "Proportions" an. 
Dann ändere nach Belieben. Wenn s nicht gefällt, eben mit "Undo"
zurück und wieder versuchen.

Wenn es eine Webdatei oder etwas zum Verschicken ist,
ist diese DPI-Überlegung eh obsolet, egal.

mfg chmee


----------

